# How many grams of espresso per gram of coffee?



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi guys,

I know that a proper extraction takes about 25-30 seconds, but I'm just interested in the weight post-extraction.

Is there a rule of thumb for how much extracted espresso one should get from a double shot basket (around 16 grams)?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A good starting measurement is a ration of 1.6

16g in (dry grounds) = 25.6g espresso

However, Adjust to taste.

The old 2oz in 25 seconds is also a good place to start and work backwards from.

There is no right / wrong calculation as everyones taste is different.

In the UK Barista Championships the baskets being used are VST 20g ridgeless baskets and each shot must be 25-35mls. There is no time requirement other than each shot must be within 3 seconds of its pair (4 drinks must be served in each category). The grind is adjusted accordingly to get the espresso tasting as good as possible within those parameters.


----------



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

That's really helpful Glenn, thank you - interesting about the competition parameters, I need to read more about these...maybe even attend an event with SWMBO


----------

